# MG TF for cheap summer fun - thoughts?



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Background first - I've owned a few MGBs and now a 1960 MGA, but am considering something cheap and fun as a more easy-going summer convertible. The A cant be left easily, as it has no door locks, the roof is a pig to put up and down and its not really ideal for long journeys until I get the 5 speed conversion sorted.

So, 2004/2005 MG TF? Seen lots of really good ones at £2.5-2.7k and with insurance for us at £130, it seems like a possible option. It will need to live on the driveway so I have the obvious questions on weatherproofing, but anyone have any direct experience of TF's of this age - probably a 1.8 135. Will definitely get one with proof of a new head gasket but other than the obvious, any thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I did a lot of research a couple of years ago as I was close to buying one. Most appear to have had their head gaskets done by now. Fairly robust little cars with only the normal age related stuff to check - electrics, rust etc. Rust is not as big an issue as with MX5's


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Thanks. I'm thinking a 2004/5 car with low mileage isnt going to risk too much - its not like theres going to be 25 years of history lurking in there!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd say there are worse cars to buy, I used to like driving them tbh
Surely cheap bargains now, 160bhp version was nippy!


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

id get a late 90's VVC. use it for the summer then sell. aslong as you dont expect it to be mint it will be fun!


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

I had one for a couple of years. Bought it at 70k miles and put 42k on in just under 2 years. Other than servicing it needed a couple of new tyres. We only sold it as we needed more seats. Great car, and the only car I miss! There are lots of horror stories about MG's but mine was fab. Can be picky about tyres - make sure they match! The F/TF section of the mg-rover forum were super helpful too.

I'd have another, but if you want to use it all year round see if you can find one with air con.


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

great little cars, driven a few myself. 
I would say on the whole the TF is a better car than the MX5 but I would take an old MX5 all day over one of these, just something about them!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Cheap as chips, great summer fun and an enthusiasts buy so you should be able to find one that been looked after irrespective of its actual value

How about this one - owned by one of the mechanics on Practical Classics next door to us, had everything done, its usable and sound, not perfect but shouldn't let you down.

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232339185686


----------



## 0-MAT-0 (Jan 12, 2017)

have a look at these guy's. They are the ones to go to for purchase, repair or any guidance on anything to do with late MG's. I drive past them each week and they have loads of stock in.

http://www.trophycars.co.uk/


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Just be careful which head gasket was used. Although the headgasket has been done it doesn't mean the good headgasket were used. There's a brand that are sworn by and a brand that are avoided if I remember correctly. I can't remember which ones exactly but I can probably find out.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

0-MAT-0 said:


> have a look at these guy's. They are the ones to go to for purchase, repair or any guidance on anything to do with late MG's. I drive past them each week and they have loads of stock in.
> 
> http://www.trophycars.co.uk/


Based on the experience of someone who had to buy a car from them I'm not sure I'd recommend the experience.

Having loads of stock in may mean they cant sell them...


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Certainly when I was doing my research Trophy Cars had a very mixed bag of reviews - I had decided to avoid them.

Think its the kind of car you may be better buying privately from the hands of an owner who is likely to be an enthusiast


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> Based on the experience of someone who had to buy a car from them I'm not sure I'd recommend the experience.
> 
> Having loads of stock in may mean they cant sell them...





andy665 said:


> Certainly when I was doing my research Trophy Cars had a very mixed bag of reviews - I had decided to avoid them.
> 
> Think its the kind of car you may be better buying privately from the hands of an owner who is likely to be an enthusiast


have been warned off these guys from some owners after bad experiences...shame though as the stock list looks interesting!

I have a couple to see tomorrow with luck


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

An early Audi TT would be quite cheap we have one and they are great to drive turbo gives loads of mid range torque and no head gasket worries!


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

m500dpp said:


> An early Audi TT would be quite cheap we have one and they are great to drive turbo gives loads of mid range torque and no head gasket worries!


I thought the early ones had expensive electrical gremlins?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> Based on the experience of someone who had to buy a car from them I'm not sure I'd recommend the experience.
> 
> Having loads of stock in may mean they cant sell them...





andy665 said:


> Certainly when I was doing my research Trophy Cars had a very mixed bag of reviews - I had decided to avoid them.
> 
> Think its the kind of car you may be better buying privately from the hands of an owner who is likely to be an enthusiast


Paid a visit and won't be back..... Cars were awful and expensive and most looked like they had been stood in a field for the last few years....


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

You want an rcz really.
I love mine.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> You want an rcz really.
> I love mine.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


For £2k and with insurance of £120 pa?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> For £2k and with insurance of £120 pa?


Yeah, you'd get a written off one to do up for that.
Just about 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]

Found a good one and snapped it up - collect next week 

Mid-engined, RWD, 160bhp, convertible, £120 insurance.....£2k


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes from me. Decent cars. Head gasket has been mentioned but easy to properly resolve with an upgraded part.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks tidy :thumb:

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

fingers crossed -always a few bits, and the wheels really need a refurb, but if thats the worst of it then I'll be VERY happy.

Best of all is that it needs a really good detail - lots of green bits in channels and shuts, flat paint that will really benefit from a machine polish and it will look great when its properly finished


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks pretty decent and a good buy :thumb:


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

Same colour as my old one  Same faded MG badge too 

Enjoy!

(p.s. thanks, I REALLLLY want another one now).


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

new badge already ordered for the front 

Just trying to resist spending as much on the car as it cost me.... alloys, tyres, remap, exhaust..... nooooooooooo!

Comes tomorrow and looking forward to giving it a clean.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks like you cant go far wrong, enjoy the summer


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

My friend used to work for MG and had amongst others the TF 160. Was great fun on country roads and with the X Power exhaust sounded mint. Have fun!

The race specced SV was a great car too.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

it would be fine till you see an mx5 and realise you bought the wrong car


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

msb said:


> it would be fine till you see an mx5 and realise you bought the wrong car


nope - mid engined RWD has it beat hands down  Older MX-5's are rust buckets anyway and it appears the roof mechanisms all break after 6 months as I never see any with a roof down :devil::lol::lol: The TF is a hoot to drive what else can you get this type of hooning around for £2k.

Anyway, it's here..... first wash, clay, few bits of spot polishing done and a quick splash of OCW to protect it until I'm back next week. Great news is the paint is in good nick for a 13yr old car and is very correctable. In about an hour I got 90% of the worst scuffs, scratches and marks out about completely and all those left were almost invisible  Cant wait to get the full gloss back on it next week! Wheels are totally FUBAR'd but got a brand new OEM set today at a knock down price so those wil get new tyres and go on shortly, and then its set for a while hopefully.


----------

